# Is Your Dog A Licker?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Who up here has a licker? I've got a few here that vary with their degree of 'lickiness. I don't have any who are are obsessive though.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is a licker, but not obsessive about it.
If you're upset she will give you kisses (so long as you don't mind). She also licks your hand twice to thank you when you give her a treat. If she mouths too hard during play she will lick it three times to apologize. And if she sees you're hurt she will lick the wound for up to ten times! LOL!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Wiva begins each morning by giving me a full lick bath on my face, hands and arms. I am powerless to stop her until she is finished :crazy:


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Ranger will give a little light lick once in a while (unless you've got a scrape or something), but not the face washing bath some dogs give.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is a very kissy dog. If he can't get to my face, he will just lick my free hand while I am petting him with my other. My GSD mix is a big one for licking your face when she greets you, or any time your face is near hers. I get more tongue from my dogs than I do my husband lol.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella is a licker. Every morning and randomly throughout the day.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett has a licker problem. She particularly loves feet...eeewwwww. She will lick and lick and lick. She will not take NO for an answer. You have to hide your feet. I find it "icky" so I can usually avoid it. She is more snuggly with me and more licky with everyone else. I'm sure she knows I am not a fan of being licked endlessly.


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

Rylee is definitely a licker. He will lick any part of your skin that he can get to


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Neither of mine lick (me). Never let them get into the habit of it since I find doggie saliva kind of gross. I do let them lick my plate after dinner or my hand if I've eaten something with it. Never my face. I do kiss them on the face an if I get a 'wet kiss' back I wash up


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon...YES! He's been a licker since the day I got him. Coke....no, he will sometimes flick the tip of his tongue but never tries to lick/kiss.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not really. He will give kisses if asked, though.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Neither of my dog lick much. Jerry will give you a lick on the cheek if you ask him to give you a kiss, but that's about it. I don't like being licked all that much anyway, but sometimes I think it's cute.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Only if asked! Otherwise, nope!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo isn't a licker. Very rarely will he lick. 

My mini doxie is an obsessive licker. It drives me bat crazy.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Balen isnt a licker, but he is a "kisser" usually two little licks on my face is what I get. 
Kolton gets the "drive by" kisses all the time. He's the perfect height for Balen to walk by and lick his ear or face or sometimes even the back of his head! LOL.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Jaeger is a licker, but not too obsessive. However, at times he feels the need to just start giving 'kisses' to what ever part of you he is in reach of, usually hands, but sometimes feet. The licking I really object to is when he starts licking his own feet, but ends up licking the furniture he's on, yech. I always stop him when I see that going on, ASAP!
Now, Luna, if she comes up to you and gives you one tiny lick, that's like a very affectionate, over the top greeting, lol. She has never been overly demonstrative that way. We always feel special when she gives us a kiss!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is a licker. For some reason, yesterday, I was getting my faced washed from time to time all day.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes we recently made the transition from shark out to licker lol! Kaylee only gives a few licks when greeting she does not go nuts with it. 

Tyr (my male rattie) will lick the heck out of me and grooms my hands, face, ears, and hair. He is excellent at doing nails but he is a terrible hair groomer!


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, Ava is definitely a licker. Thankfully she is not at all slobbery, which is something I can't stand! She has fairly dry kisses. She also likes to lick blankets. Not exactly sure why...


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 18, 2012)

Our late GSD, "Nikki" was not a licker, hse would give kisses.

However, our new puppy, "Shadow" is a licker!!!


----------



## TheDarkCynder (Jan 14, 2012)

Occasionally Noah will give me a lick or two, but not much.


----------



## PrideofTrinitysOnyx (Nov 23, 2012)

Onyx is defn a licker! Every time I come home from work I get my face washed. Or if I won't get out of bed he will lick every inch of my head 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy is a greeter licker. After being apart for a couple of hours, she licks happily to greet me. (Usually on my cheek if I bend down for her.)

I let her.  I'm just as happy to see her as she is to see me.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

no licking, first gsd i have owned that isn't a licker.


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

Apollo will lick me most times if I got to hug or snuggle him. And he licks me to wake me up in the mornings when he has to go out! 
He'll also lick me when I scold him for chewing on me instead of one of his toys. 
But he's not obsessive or nonstop about it. I don't want pruned skin from dog slobber! xD


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My mother taught him to lick when someone gives him the kissy face - now I cant go a day without my face being throughly licked atleast 5 times. He loves to 'kiss'


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

If there was an award for 'best licker' - Suki would walk away with that one! That hummingbird tongue of hers finds its way up my nose, in my ear, on my toes - and let's not forget all the times she tried to lick off my freshly applied lotion or chapstick!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

SukiGirl said:


> If there was an award for 'best licker' - Suki would walk away with that one! That hummingbird tongue of hers finds its way up my nose, in my ear, on my toes - and let's not forget all the times she tried to lick off my freshly applied lotion or chapstick!


:wild: Berlin ALWAYS licks my freshly applied chapstick off!! "...mmm whats this stuff ma?!" Their tongues are always doin some sort of licking!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not sure she is a real bad licker, but she is a licker none the less. In the morning she think's you need a bath, when i get back from work she think's i need another bath. And whenever i go and pet/play with her she'll lick my cheek, chin or hand and continue on with whatever we are doing. But i do get "kisses" a ton during the day! I'm glad she's not slobbery with her licking, if she was than I don't think I could handle that lol


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I had to put no because my girl Diesel only ever licked me when I asked for kisses so I dont think it qualifies as a YES lol...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheyenne, our Collie, would lick you to death. Finn was a 'licker' as a puppy, but now he gives kisses when asked and will only lick un-invited if Hubby or I are having a bad day; he gently licks our hands and cheeks.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

she's not a compulsive licker, but if you snuggle her face or give her your hand she'll lick you all over.

She's more of a muzzle puncher


----------



## kush's momma<3 (Jan 24, 2013)

my gsd loooveees to lick the blankets i was just sleeping in because they smell like me  he does this everydaaaay ! and loves to lick my hands too lol


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes! Licks and get his mouth on everything in sight, including licking people's faces.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chief always licks himself and Smokey licks any skin he can see 24/7 I have to hide my skin he like to lick way to much its kind of weird.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

A lick in submissive? Yes on my hand when I allow it .


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona will lick my hand when I am letting her. She will lick my face to get me out of bed if I am not already up when she wants to eat. And any lotion on feet or hands, she wants to lick off. She even licked the sock last night.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My kids taught the command lick when Sieger was a puppy to stop him from chewing them up It worked great. Now he will lick if you tell him too...or if you just put lotion on. Don't ask me why but he loves to lick lotion off you if you just put it on!!!


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Draven loves kisses I call him my "lover boy" lol

I get lots and lots and lots of kisses until he annoys me and he stops but still sneaks them in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I get a few licks throughout the day but not to much where it's annoying. Actually this morning while I was sleeping Bella walked over and licked my face and startled me to the point where we both jumped that's the only time I hate when the little bugger licks me and interferes with my sleep


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

My girl likes to give gentle kisses. My golden is probably the only golden retriever in the world that doesn't give kisses to anyone, but the cats (and they don't get them often).


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is definitely a kissy dog. He will climb from the floor into your lap to give kisses while you're trying to push him off. Down is a dangerous thing say when he is in kiss mode cause a tongue might accidentally go in your mouth  blech. He also loves crawling on top of my husband and i to give us a morning kiss :/ not personally an enjoyable alarm haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My pup is all about face licks. But its dangerous, with her enthusiasm and sharp teeth.

She cant settle out of confinement, but if I reach in her cage or into the kitchen through the bars I get slow, long licks.


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, yeah. The minute I'm on her level, it's all kisses. I'd probably be annoyed if she weren't so cute.

She also started using licking as a way of telling me it's time for bed. I've noticed that every night around 12:30 we will be sitting on the couch and she'll turn to me, lick my face, and try to shove my keyboard out of my lap. That means bedtime.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko does give kisses but he seems to know when enough is enough. Xena on the other hand, will lick me until it drives me crazy and I have to get away from her lol. I like kisses but not that much.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is like a full on groomer when it comes to licking -.-' its a little gross. He loves licking feet especially


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Mace is insanely kissy. It can be overwhelming with so much affection!


----------



## alicexbrumley (Apr 1, 2013)

My dogs are not. I trained them that way.


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

Our two females are but our male isn't - the odd time he does we feel very privileged. haha!!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny is real licker as my 5 month old grandaughter discovered on St Patrick's Day


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

My GSD not so much but my 3 year old Dobe is dreadful, he licks everyone he comes across at every opportunity, he has a HUGE tongue that can soak an arm with one sweep!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Both of mine are, but not big slobbery licks, just tip of the tongue sweet kissy licks...

Yesterday evening they were playing tug with a stuffie in the living room, when someone got too excited and I heard a little correction. I said Eh-Eh! and they both dropped the toy and started kissing each other on the mouth and ears. Was too cute!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh yes, my pup is a licker! Leaning down to tie your shoes is particularly hazardous, and most times she gets overzealous and tries to bite your ears! lol


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes! And I love it! He's such a sweet boy, my Koda.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

My girls love to taste the salt on our skin. Our jobs and metabolisms do make us sweat a bit during the day and in the evening Indi loves to come in and visit, get up in her place and try to lick the skin off of my face, After thoroughly cleaning my face and loving on me for a bit, she goes and gets up with momma in her other spot and does essentially the same thing. Once she has cleaned her "big furless" babies she is quite happy and very content to lay down and get soft and gentle affection. It's almost a ritual and she is very unhappy if she doesn't at least get to check for salt and nuzzle a good bit.. 

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Every time I take Jake out for a drive in the Truck he always gives me kisses on my neck from the back seat on our way back home to thank me!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

All the time! I will come home and she will start licking my legs. Really feels weird but I let her do it so she doesn't feel bad lol


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

My pup always seems to catch me in the middle of a yawn.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

mbussinger166 said:


> My pup always seems to catch me in the middle of a yawn.


Lol nice.


----------



## Diesel_Maminka (Sep 19, 2013)

He's a big licker. Sometimes it's cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apollo1221 (Aug 23, 2012)

Apollo is an exorbitant licker... He does what we like to call "the kiss attack". Where he climbs on top of us and licks us in the face or neck as much as he can... Sometimes he gets a little carried away! He also likes to lick everyone pretty much as much as he can. He will even lick your pants, shirts or socks!


----------



## LPLIV (Oct 8, 2013)

*Licky Loo*

All three of our GSD's have been lickers.. The first one was notorious for doing what we called "Drive Bys" on unsuspecting guests at our house. We had a sunken living room and when some one sat on a couch that the elevated walk ways were bordering they often got a big sloppy one on the back of the neck.
Our current female is a dainty licker and often has to be prodded to give kisses.
Her son is definitely a full fledged licker.. He gives a bath to about anyone he can jump on or corner when they are sitting in a chair... 85 lbs of pure lap dog and you get a real bath with it too.

Phil


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

Delta is a licker, when I pick something up from the floor she is always there trying to lick. When she sees someone on the floor, she jumps all over them and starts licking them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometime, Ridley is still learning to not bite and to be nice. When she's tired and wants to cuddle, then she'll give you a couple kisses.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb wants to greet everyone with a kiss.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

kyra only licked her "pack".


----------

